# YS624T Pics



## Naughtrick (10 mo ago)




----------



## Naughtrick (10 mo ago)

I guess I could have shrunk the pics...Not bad shape for a 45 year old machine...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kozal01 (10 mo ago)

Looks to be in great shape! I ran a Yamaha just like this one for a bit, my dad owns two of them. Great machines!


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

For its age it looks pretty good indeed.


----------

